# Some more of Stan the Man's STBLD. Wood



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is another filet knife we are working on, Get a look at 100road's dye job on this piece!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2018)

Gorgeous knife Pappy, great dye job Stan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Beyond cool! Way beyond! Love the intense colors! Chuck


----------



## drycreek (Jul 7, 2018)

Another beautiful knife! Great job!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 10, 2018)

Here it is in sheath....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## The100road (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice! Way to do that wood justice @Jack "Pappy" Lewis Love the updates. Thank you.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 17, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Here is another filet knife we are working on, Get a look at 100road's dye job on this piece!
> View attachment 149679 View attachment 149680


Jack and I reached a trade for this completed filet knife. I trade him paypal and he trades knife. Well it came in the mail and it is even better looking than the photos. Stan's blanks and Pappy's workmanship are way cool. The knife is light and should be outstanding for our Texas coastal trout. The sheath fits perfect but its got some kinda bug on it. Thanks Jack!! Now I just gotta quit woodworking and go fishing. Jim

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 17, 2018)

No need to fish. Just hold the knife up & fish will jump into the boat!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 17, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Jack and I reached a trade for this completed filet knife. I trade him paypal and he trades knife. Well it came in the mail and it is even better looking than the photos. Stan's blanks and Pappy's workmanship are way cool. The knife is light and should be outstanding for our Texas coastal trout. The sheath fits perfect but its got some kinda bug on it. Thanks Jack!! Now I just gotta quit woodworking and go fishing. Jim


Jim watch out that bug bites too....LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

